# Something’s up with this roo



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

As you can tell, this rooster is calmly perching on my hand and letting me hold him. This is not like him at all. Normally, he would be jumping out of my hands and doing everything in his power to get away from me. 
Lately he has been sitting fluffed up in random areas and barely moving. His poops are small and very green. The back of his head was injured because of his hens. I coated his injuries with blu-kote and hoped for the best but today he’s not doing any better. I’m going to be putting apple cider vinegar into the chickens water and probiotics with added vitamins. He’s still eating and drinking on his own but if he stops I will start syringe feeding him. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


PS I can’t take him to the vet because he is not one of mine, and even if he was my mom wouldn’t pay for him.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

This is what his booty looks like btw


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 42947
> This is what his booty looks like btw


hmmm is this like what was in the other rooster you posted about? It seems like it's a virus in your chickens that is going around because I don't think they would be getting sick this much. I'm gonna leave this to smarter people, but I know it doesn't seem normal.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I only have one other rooster, and he’s perfectly healthy. I did post about a hen but this rooster‘s condition is very different from the hen’s.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Today he really wasn’t doing good. I brought him inside, cleaned off his vent and feet with some soapy water, added more blu-kote to his wounds, and syringe fed him a ml of extra strong vitamin water. Now he’s in my bathroom (that’s the warmest place in the house) with food and water and a towel to sit on. I really hope he’ll be alright. His wattle is super pale. Instead of the bright red it usually is, it’s a dull pink. He is still eating on his own and drinking a bit.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh I am so sorry to hear he's still not doing well, hoping he heals!😘


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania you're stuck between a rock and a hard place. He probably needed antibiotics but he's to advanced in what his issue is to be saved now. 

I know you tried but there's just so much you can do. Why are you caring for someone else's bird?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hania you're stuck between a rock and a hard place. He probably needed antibiotics but he's to advanced in what his issue is to be saved now.
> 
> I know you tried but there's just so much you can do. Why are you caring for someone else's bird?


He’s my step dad’s friend’s bird. My step dad’s friend is currently renting while they build their house, so I’m caring for their animals.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I kept the boy in the garage overnight with vitamin water and fresh food. His poops improved my A LOT; they actually look healthy now instead of mainly white and super green. I’m suspecting that he’s got some type of respiratory infection, so I started him on VetRx, since it’s supposed to help with respiratory health.







What I’ve heard is that it’s basically like Vaporub but for birds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't. There's nothing in VetRX that will help with anything. Just great marketing convincing people it's the best of everything. 

What's the possibility you can talk to your S Dad's friend about his rooster. After all, it is his and what he says about his bird and it's care is up to him. Not your mother.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It doesn't. There's nothing in VetRX that will help with anything. Just great marketing convincing people it's the best of everything.
> 
> What's the possibility you can talk to your S Dad's friend about his rooster. After all, it is his and what he says about his bird and it's care is up to him. Not your mother.


He’s doesn’t really care about the roo, our dog killed his original boy and that’s why he got this one. I could talk to him but vet visits are expensive in my area so it’s unlikely we’ll be able to take him.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I just did a little bit of research. I definitely think it’s a respiratory infection. My local feed stores carry some types of antibiotics for respiratory infections for chickens. Should I try that?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you really think your Mom will let you get the drugs? If so, then try it. 

When folks have grown up only seeing the birds useful for one thing, eggs and meat, it's very difficult to get them to think differently.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I hate my mom. She’s so selfish. We were going to stop by the animal feed store anyway because my pigeons are out of food but _she _decided she didn’t want to make the “extra” stop. We literally drove out to check the mail and pick up stuff from the feed store. I don’t understand her logic, now we need to drive out a second time because my pigeons need food. We could have stopped today. Why didn’t she stop today??? It almost feels as if she’s sabotaging me. Trying to teach me some kind of sick lesson. I’m tired of fighting with her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't get between you and your Mom. 

I'm guessing you take care of the pigeons. Did you tell your mom they were low on food?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Yes, that’s _why_ we were going to the feed store.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Has he made any progress?🙂


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Well apparently the only “antibiotics” they carry are VetRx. I went with my aunt and looked. But the boy is starting to get better! Today I found him out of his box, which is a huge improvement to a couple days ago when he literally didn’t move from the spot he was in. I think a week or so longer with me caring for him like I am and he should be healthy enough to go back to his girls.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They've taken away our ability to buy antibiotics for our animals in the feed stores so I'm not surprised you didn't find anything. 

But he's improving without drugs so that's a plus.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They've taken away our ability to buy antibiotics for our animals in the feed stores so I'm not surprised you didn't find anything.
> 
> But he's improving without drugs so that's a plus.


Yes it's tough to get the right antibiotics these days, some of the pigeon, gamefowl and multi-species places carry them on the interweb.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Any progress Hania?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

The boy is doing better now, but not as well as I’d like him to be. I’m going to keep him inside and care for him as I’m caring for him until he is back at 100% health, which will probably take another few days. His waddle is still pink instead of that bright red that it was when he was healthy, so I think I’ll keep him just until it gets that bright red again.







PS I’ve been giving him lots of love and cuddles to make him more used to me, so I hope that when he is healthy he won’t run away screaming bloody murder like he used to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He must have gotten into something that made him feel really bad. 

LOL Don't count on him not reverting right back to type once he's back in his own digs. Or at least don't be disappointed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looking better! Looks like he is progressing!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hope he feels better


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

He is now all better and back with his girls


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Amazing. Glad he was able to do this on his own.


----------

